
PuDB is a full-screen, console-based visual debugger for Python - lsh
https://documen.tician.de/pudb/index.html
======
lsh
I'm having a hard time debugging a problem today and have exhausted almost
everything except running the debugger. I think my hesitation to drop down to
the python debugger is past experience with the command line native debugger.
With time and patience and experience pdb is really good, but trial and error
is typically faster. pudb however is proving to be really convenient to the
point where I might turn to it first before attempting trial and error in
future. we'll see.

